# Beware of Webcams



## Jimbob1989

*Beware of Pervy Webcams*

I was recently searching for some Visual Basic 6 help and I came accross a project which allowed you to connect to other peoples webcams as long as you had their IP Address, so if you have a webcam, someone doesn't like u and you do somethings you dont want people to see. cover up your webcam if your not using it. 

Jimbob


----------



## nomav6

hey, you might want to research this a little more, and write code to block it then you could market it to company's that sale webcams, maybe theres some money in it.


----------



## Jimbob1989

Maybe. But i downloaded the code. I haven't used that kind of code before and there is no one here who used vb6.

Jimbob


----------



## nomav6

I used to use VB6, but I've already forgotten everything, but Im going to ask my friend he codes vb for a living he should know something about it.


----------



## Jimbob1989

that would be a great help. Good idea. Thanks.

Jimbob


----------



## bachxuanguyen

me too, i used VB about 3 or 4 years ago in summer after 7 grade,
IT good b great if u can lend me the CODE MUHAHA *coughing*
send it to my email
Jimbo, where do u go to, for learning how to hack, i want to try, please
[email protected]


----------



## Jimbob1989

I'll dig it out. I didn't go anywhere to learn about computers. When I was 5 years old I got my first computer, an omega, I believe. The first program I made helped my dad with crosswords giving him the answers, the second was an international clock, the 3rd a stealthy virus kind of program for deleting spyware, 4th an encryption program. I can stealthly track planes any where in the world. I can decode pager messages. And all from my own bedroom using a personal computer.

Jimbob


----------



## 4W4K3

i took it all last sophmore year. but i couldnt write more than a simple ping pong game at best lol. cant help u there...i'd need a refresher course at the least.


----------



## Fure6

So is everyone on here big hacks?


----------



## 4W4K3

Fure6 said:
			
		

> So is everyone on here big hacks?



hardly. i believe the term is "script kiddie" for me. the biggest thing i can do is get inside my dads network here at the house...but that alone is a feat considering its been operationaly for about 5 yrs. and no one else has ever gotten in and we have never had a virus. with 9 computers and safety out the butt it took me a while. im pretty bad at the whole hacking thing.


----------



## Jimbob1989

The risk is too high. America has to be monitoring everything.

Jimbob


----------



## Praetor

> The first program I made helped my dad with crosswords giving him the answers, the second was an international clock, the 3rd a stealthy virus kind of program for deleting spyware, 4th an encryption program. I can stealthly track planes any where in the world. I can decode pager messages.


Please tell you didnt use VB for this ..... because unless you didnt know, without extensive work, many of them can't be done the way you've said they are done.

1. What datastructures did you make use of for the crossword solver? There's bound to be a crapload of stuff to track and you gotta store it somehow

2. Believeable. Not that hard considering timezones work in constant ways

3. Using what runtimes? How did you hide the process?

4. Caesarian shift? Or something useful?

5. SWEET! I can do that shit too! HOLY CRAP! That's  awesome! Too bad I can never  track them correctly.

6. What frequencies did the pagers use? How did you interface the reciever?

I dont mean to be cruel... it's just some types of comments beg addressing.


----------



## nomav6

Praetor said:
			
		

> I dont mean to be cruel... it's just some types of comments beg addressing.



I wasn't going to comment on it myself because I couldnt think of a way to do it without being cruel, lol. anyway, well said.


----------



## Praetor

LOL thx .... should have seen the response i got in a PM ... i still crack myself up. But you know what? It doesnt matter LOL ... I've been there... done that (ok not that extreme lol)


----------



## PcBoss

I can hack, but iam only junior! I only had 1 successful hack and that was me adding myself to this upload center as an admin! 

iam harmless i only do it for educational reasons


----------



## Praetor

After awhile though, it's not so fun anymore LOL .. too much work and effort


----------



## 4W4K3

i never had a need for hacking...it seems very dull. ive watched friends do it and im not really that interested, even if i could do it, which i cant lol. but some people love it...


----------



## Praetor

> i never had a need for hacking


Course you have the perfect study environment too if you chose to hehehe


----------



## 4W4K3

Praetor said:
			
		

> Course you have the perfect study environment too if you chose to hehehe



lol i dont study. i was a first year in high skool for 2 years and didnt make it to 2nd year...but then i did summer skool and went staright past 2nd year and now im starting as a 3rd year. i have such a bad work ethic...but give me tools or something manual and i'll be working on it all day till its 100% complete. both me and my dad are perfectionists...him more on the educational field and me on the more manual labor part lol. its weird...


----------



## Praetor

LOL everyone's got their style and preference; i was just sayin if you wanted to learn about network security, you've got the right setup!


----------



## PcBoss

Hacking really is a bad thing  

Check this out!!! *http://pcprofee.cjb.net*

My site has been shut down due to some idiot uploading an non legal hacking file on to my forum  

Regards

PcBoss


----------



## Praetor

> My site has been shut down due to some idiot uploading an non legal hacking file on to my forum


Bummer


----------



## PcBoss

The thing iam really angry about is that there was 3 super mods on the forum they did not see it! because they where not working hard... i even noticed one mod replying '' nice one m8 very useful ''  

There a word mate,,, never trust no one... when my 30 days are over i will not put any mods i will control things my self!

Anyway guess i got to start thinking how to come up with 300.00 within 15 days  

LOL should i rob a bank


----------



## Jimbob1989

Excuse me gents, How about we get back to the subject in hand.

Jimbob


----------



## Praetor

> Excuse me gents, How about we get back to the subject in hand.


Sure, let's look at the subject you've started:



> I was recently searching for some Visual Basic 6 help and I came accross a project which allowed you to connect to other peoples webcams as long as you had their IP Address, so if you have a webcam, someone doesn't like u and you do somethings you dont want people to see. cover up your webcam if your not using it.


Doesnt seem like you've got a problem or a question but more like an announcement which I've heeded and noted. Moving on now.


----------



## PcBoss

Sorry jim, did't mean to break up your subject


----------



## Jimbob1989

Thank you gents


----------



## PcBoss

Your *welcome* mate!!!  *(LOL)*


----------



## Nephilim

I hack all the time. Two packs of Lucky Strikes a day will do that.


----------



## 4W4K3

Nephilim said:
			
		

> I hack all the time. Two packs of Lucky Strikes a day will do that.



haha good one.


----------



## God (2)

Jimbob1989 said:
			
		

> Thank you gents



Does this sound like a bad person?


----------



## Fure6

i think that jimbob wants go get back to the subject that he started God (2)! jeez...


----------



## God (2)

How is Jimbob going to get back on subject if he has been removed. And if he has not yet. Why would he want to come back?

God (2)


----------



## Fure6

well, lets just get back to the subject in his memory.


----------



## Praetor

> How is Jimbob going to get back on subject if he has been removed. And if he has not yet. Why would he want to come back?


He'll live. 'sides, he's a badass coder who learned all of VB in 2 weeks, can learn C++ in 4 weeks and is a Linux guru in only 3 weeks. He'll manage without us.



> Does this sound like a bad person?


I responded to your "petition" in the other section, please  leave the bleeding heart there  Also, serial murders say "sir and ma'am to the judge" all the time... does that mean their good people? Not likely.


Time to bring yet another thread ... the funniest of them all i must say... to a peaceful close


----------

